# Hot Spots Kayak Charters



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Yesterday was a quick trip to round up some sheepies. Chad Skeeles and Myself took to the water with a our customer David to mess about with some fish. We caught plenty of slot Sheepies along with a nice redfish that Chad landed. Chad got a couple really nice sheepshead at around 24". David ended with a cooler full to take home, and of course i had a stringer full. 
It was a good short trip. If your interested in booking a kayak charter, Please contact Hot Spots bait and Tackle or visit the website for full details. www.pensacolakayakcharters.com Heres a quick clip from yesterday's action.





 
dont forget to check out some of the Offshore footage from Davids last charter.


----------



## BigWaveDave (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the trip Ollie and thanks for chumming up current from me! That may be why I caught a couple more than you (I threw one back because it was only 13 inches and too small to clean). Two weekends in a row going out with you is not helping my "fishing" elbow. You forgot to mention the two whopper 6 inch white trout I caught. I had an awesome time.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Dave, I'm glad you had fun catching! Take care of that fishing elbow,lol.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Great video Ollie ! I'm glad you didn't get that last one I caught! You could have sent that to funniest home video!!!! Great trip as always! Here's a pic of the 2 big ones I caught keep in mind my tailgate is 23" across! Any of you new to kayaking anglers out there that want to learn give us a call we have the yaks and the time.

Chad


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. What a trip and some fat sheeps. Good work guys!


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for Posting the big boys! I do have the video!lol , I just haven't edited the footage from the other cameras yet. That sheepie was definitely a back breaker ; )


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice fish, would you mind sharing what kind of bait you used and how it was fished; I have never been very lucky around the 3mb for sheeps


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Sure bait was fiddler crabs on a #1 size owner hook. I was using 10lb suffix 832 braid and 20lb seguar fluorocarbon leader about 15" on a fish finder rig. Hope this helps.
Chad


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice Video ollie, it was good to see you guys out there and looks like you slayed 'em!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice job getting those sheepies.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

aquatic argobull said:


> Nice Video ollie, it was good to see you guys out there and looks like you slayed 'em!


Good to see you out there hunting the bandit's as well. Check out the site and see what you think. www.pensacolakayakcharters.com


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Hey Ollie Tues might be a possibility offshore, I know its way too far off to make any plans. But thats our last day for red grouper or a scamp. That area I did some recon on last Thursday looks great! You are welcome to join us again David if you are free.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Hey Ollie Tues might be a possibility offshore, I know its way too far off to make any plans. But thats our last day for red grouper or a scamp. That area I did some recon on last Thursday looks great! You are welcome to join us again David if you are free.


That's what I was thinking, I want to hit that LB. I know there has to be some RG and hopefully some structure out there to target AJ's.


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Great video and to true about the chumming Dave...lol
Seems like the sheepies are getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Good times!!!!!!!!


----------

